# Console safe options?



## chucka (Feb 28, 2002)

I know (at least I think I do) there are no console safes made for the Atlas. But the center console is so deep and big that I would think there may be a generic option that could be installed in it. 

My last truck I had a Lockerdown safe that I loved, and would love to find something I could put in the Atlas to keep the gun safe from my kids and from thieves.

I'm going to measure the inside and do some research myself and will update here if I find anything.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Following to see what you come up with. 

Currently using a small safe and cable secured to the frame of the front seat.


----------



## chucka (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm thinking something like this

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TM45FRS/ref=sspa_dk_detail_2?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B07TM45FRS&pd_rd_w=xEDJd&pf_rd_p=45a72588-80f7-4414-9851-786f6c16d42b&pd_rd_wg=eBSNq&pf_rd_r=6ZQC09N59QB4GXW8EQF4&pd_rd_r=43046984-1dc1-49bb-8746-bdee9bc626a9&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFMTElIUzE2UlNLTzcmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTA1NzU1NzUyQzZETENMT0RVTVdUJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA5MTkzMTQyR09OWFI2UUxIU0hEJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfZGV0YWlsJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

not sure if this one will fit, but something like this would be great to be able to screw through the bottom. 

I'm going to try to measure it at lunch today if I can find something in the office to measure it with. if not i'll get dimensions when I get home


----------



## VWatlasJohn (Dec 22, 2019)

*Console safe for Atlas*

Locker Down custom makes a safe for the console of the Atlas. They just started selling them in December and it's not supposed to block the outputs, and will bolt in in using the pre-existing bolts.
I should have it in a couple of days. I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## VWatlasJohn (Dec 22, 2019)

*Lockerdown armrest safe for Atlas*

I got the safe a couple a days ago and it was easy to install. It uses longer bolts that go into the preexisting holes. It fits perfectly and doesn't block the USB port inside the armrest. I had questions about it before I ordered it and called their customer service number to leave a message. A short while later I get a call from San Antonio TX (not India). This kind of threw me off because it was on a Sunday. I asked him why he was at work on a Sunday, and he said he wasn't at work. He forwards the calls from work to his phone. How about that?
The safe is a thick gauge steel, and the lid is spring assisted. I got the one with the barrel lock, but they also had combination and other kinds of locks. It looks real good.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

VWatlasJohn said:


> I got the safe a couple a days ago and it was easy to install. It uses longer bolts that go into the preexisting holes. It fits perfectly and doesn't block the USB port inside the armrest. I had questions about it before I ordered it and called their customer service number to leave a message. A short while later I get a call from San Antonio TX (not India). This kind of threw me off because it was on a Sunday. I asked him why he was at work on a Sunday, and he said he wasn't at work. He forwards the calls from work to his phone. How about that?
> The safe is a thick gauge steel, and the lid is spring assisted. I got the one with the barrel lock, but they also had combination and other kinds of locks. It looks real good.



Nice. Any pictures of the product installed? I'd went on their site, but there's only one image with the lid closed. 

Thanks.


----------



## FancyVW (Dec 20, 2019)

I am also interested in pictures, maybe with examples of what can fit inside so we get an idea of the size.


----------

